# YouCubing Weekly Pyraminx Race Thread!



## YouCubing (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello, and welcome to the *YouCubing Weekly Pyraminx Race* Thread! This thread will contain all of the weekly competitions, and I will post when the weekly competition is done. *I assume you know how to scramble the Pyraminx*, so let's go with the first round!

*This will be an average of 12 competition*. The scrambles are:
1. U' L B R' U' L' B' L' r b u'
2. R B' L B L' U' R L U r b u'
3. B' L' U B' L' R L' U' b
4. B R' B R' L U' R L' l r' u
5. U' R U B R' B' U' l r' u'
6. U' L' R' U' L U' B' r' b' u
7. L B' R U R L' R' U' l' r' b'
8. R B' U R L R U L l' r' b' u'
9. R' B' L' B' U L' B' b u'
10. R B R U R' L B' L' l' r' b' u
11. L B' U' R L' R' l' b' u
12. R B' R' L' U' L' R L' r b u'

Post your times here, and I'll rank you up at the end of the week! (*Starts on Saturday, ends on Friday of next week*)
*My times were*: 8.74, 7.78, 8.25, 11.49, 10.47, 8.95, 9.23, (11.51), 7.88, 11.31, 10.35, (7.56) = 9.44 ao12.
Have fun!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

I doesn't matter that I'm late, no one entered  Well, here goes nothing!
1. R L U R L' U' L R' u
2. R U' L' B' L' B U L' l' r b u'
3. B U L' U R L' U' B' U r b
4. R' L B L B R L B' U' l r b u
5. B' R' L' U' B' L B U r' b u
6. B' L U' R B U' L l r' b'
7. U' L U B L B' U' l b' u'
8. U' R B L' U' R' L' l r'
9. U L R' B' U R' U R' U' l r'
10. R B L' R B' L' B' R' U' b'
11. U R U' L' U L' U' R U' l' r' u'
12. U' B U' R' U' R' U r' b
My average: 7.72, 6.31, 8.16, (10.88), 9.05, 7.65, (5.14), 9.18, 8.21, 8.17, 9.68, 7.37 = 8.15 (PB ao12!)
Now it ends on Tuesday :/


----------



## Berd (Jul 8, 2015)

7.72, 12.60, 12.32, 7.18, 15.05, 8.39, 7.94, 11.18, 5.33, 5.82, 10.77, 5.95 = *8.99*

Ewww. I suck.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone else up for entering? It would be kind of boring to rank up 2 people...


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Anyone else up for entering? It would be kind of boring to rank up 2 people...



Its probably because of the fact there is already a Pyraminx race thread


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> Its probably because of the fact there is already a Pyraminx race thread



But not a weekly ao12 one... :I


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> But not a weekly ao12 one... :I


Next round please!


----------



## parkpeter963 (Jul 11, 2015)

Average: 7.20 eww not even sub 7
7.49, 5.37, 7.01, 7.08, 7.36, 8.89, (4.62), (15.28), 7.83, 7.67, 8.01, 5.30

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> Next round please!



Oh, okay :/ I finished last week a few days late, so I thought I would change the schedule... But here it is!
1. L B' U' R B U' B U l
2. B' L' R B' L B' R' U' l' r' b u
3. U' L B' L' U' B L U' l r u'
4. L' R' B' L R B R' l r' b' u
5. U' R' B R' L' U' R' U l r'
6. B' U' R' B R' B U B' L' l' r b u
7. R U L B' L' U R l' r b u'
8. B L' R' U' R L U' L l' r' u
9. B U B' L R U' l' r' b' u'
10. B' L B U' L' U' L' U' r' b' u'
11. U L' R' U R L B' L l b' u'
12. U B L B L' U' B' U b'
My average: 8.18, 8.46, 6.07, 7.53, 5.38, (11.14), 7.45, 10.49, 9.03, 8.86, (4.70), 8.87 = 8.03
Rankings:
1. parkpeter963, 7.20
2. YouCubing (me), 8.15
3. Berd, 8.99
lol only 3 people


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll compete for the heck of it 

4.85, 4.17, 3.56, 3.84, 4.05, 5.63, 4.82, 4.86, 3.18, 4.69, 3.81, 2.84=4.19

Meh average, ruined by the high 4s

Also the last scramble is awesome for oka


----------



## Berd (Jul 12, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-12
*avg of 12: 7.48*

Time List:
(4.42), 8.65, 6.49, 9.86, 6.87, (10.19), 7.94, 6.14, 7.43, 8.22, 6.53, 6.72

Better than last week so cant complain.


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 12, 2015)

8.29
6.91
3.54
7.15
DNF
6.88
10.51
8.60+
8.56
6.34
5.82
5.78

ao12=7.48


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Lol, I'm losing in my own competition. I even did better than last week. :/


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll do this cuz I love pyra too much.
8.55, 6.66, 4.73, 4.38, 6.73, 8.15, 8.40, 6.31, 10.65, 6.21, 6.61, 3.90
=6.67
3.90 is my 1-flip pb


----------



## parkpeter963 (Jul 15, 2015)

6.19
5.54, 6.03, 4.92, 4.74, 8.71(lolwut), 7.07, 6.75, 12.17(OKthanks), 7.84, 5.29, 4.98, 4.28

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 18, 2015)

Rankings:
1. Isaac Lai, 4.19
2. parkprter963, 6.19
3. RjFx2, 6.67
4 and 5 (a tie :O) Berd and pyr14, 7.48
6. Me... :/ 8.03
Next 12 scrambles 
1. R U B' U' L R' B R'
2. R' L B' U R L' R U L r' b' u'
3. B L' U R L B' r' u
4. B' L' B U B L' R U' l'
5. B L' U R' L U' R' B U' u'
6. L R' B L' B' L U' L l' r u
7. L R' U' L' U' R B L' l' b' u'
8. R L' R' B R' L' B L l b u
9. L' R' U' B L R' L' R U' l b
10. U' R U' B' L' R L' l' r b u
11. B' U R' U R' B' R r b' u
12. U L U L U R L' R l' r' u
My times: 7.10, 7.61, (6.86), 6.92, 7.03, (10.01), 7.70, 7.35, 9.79, 8.40, 8.71, 9.32 = *7.99 ao5* Have fun!


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 19, 2015)

4.97
10.69
7.55
5.77
5.83
12.50
6.82
7.91
10.35
9.42
8.39
7.39

bad avg 8.01

i scrwed up a ton


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-7-19
*avg of 12: 8.87*

Time List:
6.10, 9.46, 9.36, 8.26, 9.47, 9.42, (11.31), (5.61), 10.70, 7.29, 8.35, 10.28

Race to sub 7 isn't going particularly well.


----------



## cubingbrothers (Jul 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Oh, okay :/ I finished last week a few days late, so I thought I would change the schedule... But here it is!
> 1. L B' U' R B U' B U l
> 2. B' L' R B' L B' R' U' l' r' b u
> 3. U' L B' L' U' B L U' l r u'
> ...



whatever, i'll compete. Even though i suck at pyra and i use lbl.

1. 7.391 
2. 6.525 
3. 5.030 
4. (10.576) 
5. 8.032 
6. 9.180 
7. 8.843 
8. 7.976 
9. 7.505 
10. 10.553 
11. 9.991 
12. (4.974)

ao12: 8.103


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 20, 2015)

2.78, 4.18, (2.75), 4.05, 3.00, 4.84, 4.06, 3.77, (5.01), 4.98, 3.06, 3.89 = *3.86*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2015)

1. 5.17 U' B R B L' U R B R l r' u' 
2. 6.33 U L' U' R' U B L' U L' r' b u' 
3. 5.99 L U' B' L' B R' L' U r' b' 
4. 7.10 U' L' R L U' B R B l' r' 
5. 6.23 U L U R' B L U' B' r' u 
6. 5.41 U B L' R B' L' R B' L l' r' b u 
7. 8.19 U R' L U L' B R' U' r b' 
8. 5.98 U R B' R L B L' R l' r' b 
9. 7.28 L U R U B L R' B r' 
10. 7.17 U L U R' B L U' L' R b 
11. 5.85 U' B L' B R' U L B' L l' r u 
12. 5.82 U' B U R' L' B R' B' b

*Average: 6.31* (Ignore the scrambles)


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 21, 2015)

3.58 ao12


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2015)

(2.93), 9.40, 3.38, 5.58, 5.47, 5.36, 6.76, 6.16, 8.20, (10.98), 4.38, 6.68
=6.14
cool, counting 3


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry this is so late... I'm sick  and I was on vacation.
1. B' R' U' R' B' L B' U r' u'
2. U' L' B U' B U R' B' l r' u
3. L' B U' L U R U' B' U' l r' b' u'
4. B U' R U' R' B' U' R' l r' b'
5. U B' U R L' B U L l u
6. R U B' U R' B L r b'
7. U' R L B' U' L U' L' l r' b'
8. R' L B R' U L R' U' L l u'
9. R B U' R L U L' R L' l u'
10. B' R L U R L' B' R L l' r u
11. L U B L' R U R' L U l r'
12. B L U' R U' L' R L' l' r u
My new avg: 8.86, 9.02, 9.63, 10.07, 10.60, 7.12, (11.00), 10.03, 10.96, 8.29, (7.04), 9.39 = 9.40 ao12. Being sick takes its toll on your solves. 
Rankings:
1. henrysavich, 3.58
2. Daniel Wu, 3.86
3. RjFx2, 6.14
4. cuberkid10, 6.31
5. YouCubing, 7.99
6. pyr14, 8.01
7. cubingbrothers, 8.10
Good luck! Next Saturday I will be at Nats, so I might miss this. If I do, then I'll just post it as soon as I find time.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 26, 2015)

6.03, 6.96, 7.31, (4.20), 4.48, 5.86, 7.66, 6.18, 5.73, (8.16), 5.43, 6.66
=6.235
bad


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 26, 2015)

(2.74), (4.88), 4.71, 2.99, 3.10, 3.78, 3.39, 3.86, 3.38, 4.09, 2.94, 4.64 = *3.69


*​Pretty okay.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 26, 2015)

10.95, 10.75, 14.76, 11.30, 12.9, 14.59, 9.53 14.59, (20.77), (8.19), 14.24, 10.77 = *12.44*

Yay thats really good for me (thats not saying much)


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 27, 2015)

8.77
7.44
9.88+
6.11
6.88
6.21
7.38
5.73
6.67
8.37
5.54
6.65

ao12 = 7.02

meh. i have no idea why i felt nervous over this....


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 4, 2015)

And I'm back! Time for more Pyra.
1. R' L' B L R U B' R u' l r' b'
2. R B' L R' U B' U L' U' R r' b'
3. B' L R' U' L B' R L R u' l' b
4. B' L' U' R' U L' U' R' B' U B' b
5. B U' L' B R' U' R' U R l' r b'
6. R' U' B R L U R B u l' r b'
7. U' B R U' R' L B U' L' u l' b'
8. L' U' L' U B' R' B L U' u l r'
9. B' L' B R U L U R' L l' r' b
10. U' R' B' L' U L' R L' U R' u' l'
11. L' R' L U' L' R U' L B' L l' r'
12. U' R' U' B R B L' R' B' u' l' r
My times: 8.33 (11.23) 10.32 7.42 8.65 8.06 8.63 10.35 8.02 6.33 (5.02) 6.94 = 8.28 ao12
Last week's results:
1. Daniel Wu, 3.69
2. RjFx2, 6.23
3. pyr14, 7.02
4. YouCubing, 9.40
5. Ordway Persyn, 12.44


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 9, 2015)

5.94
7.27
4.88
5.08
8.59
7.39
5.14
8.05
3.81
5.81
4.56
4.87

ao12 = 5.90


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 9, 2015)

Look, I know I'm late, but I've been at comps lately. Not anymore though. Here we go:
R L' U L' R U' R L' u
U L' R' L' B' R L l' r b
B R B' L' B R' U' l' r b
B L R L' R U' R L U l' r b'
B U' B' U' R B' U' L' l' b u
R B U' B R' U B' r' b u'
L' R' U L' B' U B' R' L l r b u
U' L R' U R' B' U' R' l' r b'
B' U B L U R' L B' l' u'
B R' B U' R' L' B R' l r' b'
U R' U L U R' L U L l' b' u'
U B' U' R' L R' U' r b
My average: (5.43) 9.31 6.60 9.11 10.07 7.98 9.87 9.93 8.17 (11.92) 8.74 8.38 = *8.81 ao12*
Last week's lolrankings:
1. pyr14, 5.90
2. YouCubing, 8.28


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 10, 2015)

3.30
7.97
5.64
6.28
5.62
6.93
8.70
8.24
5.98
10.14
6.13
5.14

ao12 = 6.66 (lol)


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 15, 2015)

Um... the amount of competitors was amazing
ly low.
Scrembulls:
U' L' U L' U' R U L' U' r
R L' U R' L B L R' l' r b' u
L R U' L' B' L' R L' l r' u
B U L B' R' L B' R' U b u'
U' B R' L B' R' B L r u'
B U B' R' U B' L U l' r' u
B R U R B L' B U l' r' b' u
R' B' L B U' L' B' U' l' r' b u
B R L' R' L R' L U' l' r b u
L B R' L' B L' U' L' r' b
B' R' U' R U' B R' L' l b' u'
U R' L' R U B' L R U l r u
Warning: lolsingle ahead
My times: 11.46 8.15 11.13 5.21 7.09 6.67 8.65 (12.17) 8.09 7.60 (3.84 lolsingle) 10.60 = 8.46 ao12
Rankings:
1. pyr14, 6.66
2. YouCubing, 8.81


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 15, 2015)

Time List:
1. 7.108 
2. 11.593 
3. 10.908 
4. 9.634 
5. 13.501 
6. 8.151 
7. 12.448 
8. 15.890 
9. 10.301 
10. 13.142 
11. 6.966 
12. 13.147 

10.99 Average. I suck.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 19, 2015)

(4.23)
6.96
6.63
6.25
6.27
7.55
9.30
7.06
6.29
(15.30) (im not a top first solver and tried to do keyhole... bad choice)
6.07

ao12 = 6.87

still pretty good average


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 22, 2015)

Next 12 scrambles, today is my 1/2th anniversary of solving a cube! 
Last week's rankings:
1. pyr14, 6.87
2. YouCubing, 8.46
3. b0ssGuy23, 10.99
Scrambles
1. L' U B' U' R' B U' R' U' L u' l
2. R B R' L B' R' L U' B L u b'
3. R U R B' R U R' L' u l' r' b
4. R' B' U' B L' R' B' L U' l' r' b
5. R' B R' L' B' U R' B u l' r b'
6. U' B L' B R' B R U' u' l' r b'
7. L' R U' R' U' B' U B' u' l r b'
8. L U R U B R U' L U' R B b
9. B' U L R' B' R U' L' u' l r b'
10. L R' L' R B U' B L' u' l r b
11. L B' R U' L R B L' U u' l b
12. L' R' U' B R' L B' L U' u l b'
My times: 8.83 5.87 9.16 6.76 9.28 (9.56) 7.70 5.88 6.48 8.78 8.23 (5.46) = 7.70 ao12
Have fun!


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 24, 2015)

5.29
4.72
6.94
5.74
9.97
6.13
5.71
6.89
6.80
5.71
8.61
7.94

ao12 = 6.58


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 24, 2015)

ao12 *12.44*

10.52, 10.58, 14.40, 11.85 13.93, (8.29), 13.66, 15.18+, 13.94, 9.60, 10.78, (15.88)

E: Just realized its the same average since last weeks.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 28, 2015)

Time List:
1. 13.966 
2. 18.996 
3. 9.972 
4. 13.161 
5. 12.131 
6. 13.157 
7. 10.861 
8. 7.542 
9. 11.751 
10. 11.318 
11. 14.373 
12. 25.088 (Don't Ask)

It was a 12.96 average, really sucky. However, I have a numb thumb, and I'm sick, so my times have went pretty crap.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

Due to a lack of interest and me not wanting to do it, this Race Thread is now closed. Thanks to everyone who competed!
Final Week's Rankings:
1. pyr14, 6.58
2. YouCubing, 7.70
3. Ordway Persyn, 12.44
4. b0ssGuy23, 12.96
I will leave a poll of whether or not you want me to do another race thread. Keep Pyra-ing!


----------

